# puppy versus vacuum.



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

So... I'm not sure if this should be in puppy behavior or schutzhund, but since she is a schutzhund prospect I figured it'd be more appropriate here.

The video shows my nine week old puppy. She is NOT scared of the vacuum... she just wants it. She is the same way with pretty much anything interesting... brooms, pooper scoopers, hoses, etc. When the items are around she pays no attention, but as soon as I pick them up they're fair game and she gets insane, jumping at and snapping at and biting. I can tell this isn't her being aggressive, she just thinks its an awesome toy.

My question is.. how should I be dealing with this so young? Were working on obedience but obviously at nine weeks she isn't quite maintaining a stay or out lmao. I don't know how I should handle this.... any advice?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

You can:

enjoy her antics

ignore her antics

crate her.

Have fun!


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Haha.. I definitely don't mind her killing things at this age (particularly because she's doing it for fun, not out of fear), I just want to make sure it won't do any damage allowing it until her obedience is stronger when she's older


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i crated or put my pup in another room when we swept the floors,
vaccumed, mopped, etc. my GF thought it was cute that
the pup went after things. once my dog learned "no" or "leave it"
he was fine around the vaccum, mop and broom.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

if you allow it you're telling your dog it's ok to chase the vaccum.
then when she's older, more trained you're going to say it's not allowed.
it's much easier to stop bad behaviour before it starts. why let
her do something that later on you don't want her to do???



Shaina said:


> Haha.. I definitely don't mind her killing things at this age (particularly because she's doing it for fun, not out of fear), I just want to make sure it won't do any damage allowing it until her obedience is stronger when she's older


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

That's why I asked for advice on it. At this age I don't want to be killing her drive, but don't want a PITA when she grows up... but you also allow a pup to do many things (biting pant legs for example) that you change later on once out and leave it are solid.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

who allows their pup to bite their pant legs?
when it comes to nipping, scratching, chewing
a pup thinks your house and everything in it including
you is there for her. you have to curb the behaviour. don't
worry you're not going take anything away from your dogs
drive or temperment by keeping her away from things.
you're going to have a highly trained well socialized dog.
i can tell by the level of concern you have for your pup
already.



Shaina said:


> That's why I asked for advice on it. At this age I don't want to be killing her drive, but don't want a PITA when she grows up... but you also allow a pup to do many things (biting pant legs for example) that you change later on once out and leave it are solid.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Welcome to the world of Schutzund and raising a working prospect doggiedad!


----------



## Ponypip123 (Apr 2, 2010)

You could try this.....


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

bah! don't do what i did and accidental leave your shop vac on and turn your back for a minute! my puppy went and sniffed it 

still likes to go after it though when it's in my hand and the broom!! whew! i take that time to teach "stay" lol


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

@ponypip... oh man!! I did try putting the suction hose to her face (LOL I couldn't resist!) .. and she wasn't phased by it. Fortunately vacuuming doesn't happen daily!! I'm just wondering if this is a "puppy thing" that shell outgrow eventually or if all vacuums are doomed forever


----------



## jdh520 (Jun 4, 2011)

*white shepherd loves vacuuming*

my shepherd attacks my vacuum as well. he thinks it is his personal slave made to vacuum him only. here is a video of him.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

jdh520 said:


> my shepherd attacks my vacuum as well. he thinks it is his personal slave made to vacuum him only. here is a video of him.
> 
> YouTube - ‪German Shepherd loves being vacuumed‬‏


That is seriously hilarious!!


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Those videos are funny...I guess I need to start doing the same to Stella.


----------



## damaya (Feb 1, 2011)

When we are going to vacuum the house Ike is best off in his crate. He does like to go after it a bit, however when it is his turn he LOVES it. After a good brushing if we are going in I will go over his coat really well and he will lie almost still for it. Not quite as good as the the dog on the first page of this thread, but we will get to that point. I think that is huge in addition to the brushing as far as helping cut down the loose hair. So glad he allows it.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Luka loves to be vaccuumed with the shop-vac! The only thing that phased her a little is when she tried to lick it and got her tongue sucked up.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

We're getting a decent "OUT" command while vacuuming... sometimes she breaks still and will bite full force, but we're getting there! Other enemies she has made... the broom, the mop, the rake, the lawnmower.... all things on her list that she wants dead.


----------

